
The Bitfi hardware wallet isn’t “unhackable” - DyslexicAtheist
https://cybergibbons.com/security-2/the-bitfi-hardware-wallet-isnt-unhackable/
======
DyslexicAtheist
McAfee's response:
[https://twitter.com/Loggiaonfire/status/1023332834847666176](https://twitter.com/Loggiaonfire/status/1023332834847666176)

